
Cinema Peer Review: Douglas Fields Reviews ‘Lucy’ - fortepianissimo
http://www.worldsciencefestival.com/2014/07/cinema-peer-review-lucy/
======
sp332
There are multiple philosophical conversations that the author omits from the
review entirely.

